# Sticky  Cyclocross FAQ's and best tips



## Coolhand

Post them here!

I will start:

"What should I upgrade first" Your race wheels to tubulars. If money is tight by some good conditional Al tubular wheels, and spend the money on the tubular tires. Equipment wise, tires matter more than nearly anything else in cross.


----------



## cyklopath

*What should I do to get rid of brake shudder?*

*What should I do to get rid of brake shudder?*

*Sheldon Brown's site is always a great place to look: * (Learning how to set up cantilever brakes will often get rid of fork shudder and brake squeals)

www.sheldonbrown.com/cantilever-adjustment.html 
www.sheldonbrown.com/cantilever-geometry.html
www.sheldonbrown.com/canti-direct.html

*Velonews (Leonard Zinn) recently covered this topic:*

http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...l-qa-with-lennard-zinn-return-to-cross_101807
http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...with-lennard-zinn-–-more-about-chatter_101914
http://velonews.competitor.com/2005/10/bikes-tech/gimme-a-brake-brake-options-for-cross_9054

*There have been many threads on this subject in this forum:*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=125904&highlight=cantilever
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=191854&highlight=cantilever
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182204&highlight=cantilever
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=135804&highlight=cantilever


----------



## Coolhand

Epic Sandbagging Threads:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196313

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187848

On carbon wheels for cyclocross:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=156956

On why single ring for cross:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195026

The art of gluing tubular cross tires (very good thread):

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=151867

Single Speed CX bike gearing:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=193144

Pedals for CX:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=189676


----------



## Coolhand

Good BB drop thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=188785


----------



## cyklopath

*Disc Brakes on Cyclocross Bikes.*

*Whats the lowdown on Disc Brakes for Cross Bikes?*

*Are they legal to run in racing?*

_*In UCI Races -*_ They are not legal to run. UCI Rules forbid them.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=197624&highlight=disc

*EDIT 06-23-2010 - Per UCI Rules due in July 2010, Discs are now legal in UCI races

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216087*

_*In USAC Races -*_ They are legal to run. USAC Rules do not forbid them. Run them if you want to. 

*Are there any Cross bikes with Disc Brakes that are readily available?*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=194776&highlight=disc
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=185576&highlight=disc
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183541&highlight=disc

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/here%e2%80%99s-why-cross-bikes-don%e2%80%99t-have-disc-brakes/


----------



## cyklopath

*Can I convert an old road bike into a cyclocross bike?*

*Can I convert an old road bike into a cyclocross bike? *

Obviously it can be done, however with most road bikes and the brakes installed on them, most road bikes do not have enough clearance to run appropriate cross tires. Even more rarely do they have enough clearance for mud. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=198229&highlight=convert
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187893&highlight=convert
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=153916&highlight=convert
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=121927&highlight=convert
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77140&highlight=convert
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=192725&highlight=cantilever

Cross bikes can often be found very inexpensively after the season, so converting an existing road bike is often a false economy.......


----------



## cyklopath

*Remount Techniques*

A good dismount and remount can and will make a difference during a race. 

*Some good remount threads:*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=193547&highlight=stutter+step
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=173709&highlight=stutter+step
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=145608&highlight=stutter+step
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=142542&highlight=stutter+step
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73147&highlight=stutter+step

*Videos from the Velonews crew on technique*

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...smounting-remounting-barriers-and-more_133619


----------



## WAZCO

Why are Skinsuit the thing?


----------



## suprcivic

how about a link to cross bike sizing.


----------



## Keepthemdead

suprcivic said:


> how about a link to cross bike sizing.


Check out the articles here. 
http://www.cycle-smart.com/Articles/index.html


----------



## DM.Aelis

This thread is brilliant. Will we still find things to talk about come autumn?


----------



## cyklopath

New UCI rules Changes for 2010

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...iscs-and-more-barriers-ban-wider-tires_122744

Changes to:

Barrier qty and description
Disc Brake Usage
Feed usage and restrictions 
Tire Width

Again, these are UCI rules and may not apply in all cases (tires, brakes) to USAC races or outlaw races


----------



## Rok63

What kind of bike shoes do you use for cyclocross?


----------



## seahuston

Its a thread that I started but unoveloce's response was very helpful when learning canti setup at the start of my cross wrench. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=145425


----------



## Bearfan

I have a question about frame material. What is the benefit to a steel frame or aluminum frame?

What about forks? Carbon, Steel, Aluminum?


----------



## cyklopath

*Frame Materials for Cyclocross*

Frame material for cross bikes is a regular topic for discussion at races and on the forums. 2010 seems also to be the year that Carbon cross frames will gain a bigger foothold than before. 

Carbon forks have been de rigueur for quite some time in cross, but a good steel unicrown or lugged fork is still a very popular choice. Aluminum forks such as the Kinesis were never very popular and as a result are rather more rare than Carbon or Steel. 

Sheldon Brown does a great job of breaking down frame materials at this link. 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-materials.html


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Rok63 said:


> What kind of bike shoes do you use for cyclocross?


Mountain bike racing shoes, preferably with sockets for toe spikes. I wear cheap Sidi MTB shoes from ten years ago. Good tread for running on grass and dirt, and the toe spikes help in sand and mud.


----------



## Bearfan

Awesome link, thanks!


----------



## cyklopath

*How Should a Cyclocross Bike Fit*

Cyclocross bike fit is extremely important. The guys at Velonews put this article together. 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...enter-how-should-a-cyclocross-bike-fit_136539

Fit is the most important factor when choosing a new bike, Don't buy a bike that does not fit because its a 'good deal'. And rarely is it a great idea to buy a frame or bike sight unseen. The risk of getting something that does not fit is too great. 

Another good article on bike fit.

http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/features/cyclocross.shtml


----------



## cyklopath

*Good Off The Web Reading*

*Cyclocross - Training and Technique by Simon Burney*

Good book overall for understanding the basics of cross. Now in its 3rd edition, its been the go-to book for people wanting something in print about their favorite new addiction. 

http://www.amazon.com/Cyclocross-Tr...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283006881&sr=1-1

*The Complete Book Of Cyclocross, Skill Training and Racing - By Scott R Mares*

A more recent publication. Good photos and step by step for some of Cyclocross' basic skills. Definitely a worthy read. 

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Cycl...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283006881&sr=1-2


----------



## fatroadie

cyklopath said:


> Cyclocross bike fit is extremely important. The guys at Velonews put this article together.
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...enter-how-should-a-cyclocross-bike-fit_136539
> 
> Fit is the most important factor when choosing a new bike, Don't buy a bike that does not fit because its a 'good deal'. And rarely is it a great idea to buy a frame or bike sight unseen. The risk of getting something that does not fit is too great.
> 
> Another good article on bike fit.
> 
> http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/features/cyclocross.shtml


That first article seems to have quite a consensus stating that it's full of carp. It seems like it was written by someone who has never even thrown a leg over a cross bike and has only watched videos on youtube. Adam M. and some others gave some better links.


----------



## cyklopath

*Mounting Cyclocross Tubulars*

Tubulars are the way to go for CX racing. Better traction, greatly reduced opportunity for pinch flatting, etc. 

Stu Thorne did a great write up for the CyclocrossWorld website.

*Part 1*
http://www.cyclocrossworld.com/Tech.cfm?Action=Edit&MenuKey=3&theKey=46&ShowDisabled=0
*Part 2*
http://www.cyclocrossworld.com/tech.cfm?theKey=1724&action=Edit


----------



## cyklopath

*Cantilever Brake Setup*

Believe it or not, Canti brakes do brake when set up correctly! 

*From the Cyclocrossworld site *
http://www.cyclocrossworld.com/Tech.cfm?Action=Edit&MenuKey=3&theKey=27&ShowDisabled=0

*From Sheldon Brown*
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/cantilever-adjustment.html


----------



## cyklopath

*What Shoes For Cyclocross?*

In general, a MTB shoe is a good choice for CX, but a road shoe (which has no tread) is a very bad choice. Winter specific MTB shoes can be beneficial when the weather turns bad on race day. 

Removable toe spikes can also be beneficial on the sloppiest days. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=217958&highlight=shoes
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=205494&highlight=shoes
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=189848&highlight=shoes


----------



## rmp

*What class/race should I do?*

Can I ask a dumb question here? Considering my first CX race and unsure about which one to sign up for.

I haven't raced a bike in many years, but thinking about getting dirty in the local CX race this weekend. My primary (and favorite) CX bike is a singlespeed. I could ride my wife's Jake the Snake if I needed to, but I hate derailleurs.

The singlespeed category race here is the 45 minute event at the same time with the B-Men (CX-234), and etc. 

The earlier race (C-Men CX-4) is only 30 minutes. I'm 36 so I'd be in the 39-under category. No SS category there, so I'd just enter straight-up.

Should I do a 45 minute race my first time out to keep it in the singlespeed category, or should I race my singlespeed against all of the geared guys in the 30 minutes C-Men race my first time out? 

thanks,


----------



## musicociclista

Hi, CX newbie here... Will MTB V-Brakes (Shimano XT for example) will work on CX frames?? Or it has to be cantilever brakes only?? Thanks!


----------



## AndrwSwitch

The brakes will work on the frame.

The compatibility problem is with road brake levers. If you're racing a geared bike, you need to use a travel agent or similar device, or stick with cantilevers.

If you're racing a singlespeed, there are a few road brake levers available that pull the right amount of cable for a V-brake.

There are also mini-Vs, which I don't know anything about - someone else can field that.


----------



## coloradodad

*Solution for brake shudder*

I replaced my cantis with TRP linear pulls. No more shudder and they do look great. My shudder with the cantis was so bad I could barely use the front brake anymore. Any linear pull brake will do though.


----------



## coloradodad

Landing on the inside of the thigh is the trick. First time I saw someone remount, i thought they were landing on their jewels. Unfortunately I tried it that way before I knew better. Ouch.


----------



## coloradodad

They look cool. At the speeds cross is happening, it provides no advantage whatsoever.


----------



## coloradodad

Go at least 2cm smaller than your road rig. Get rid of the setback post too and go with a zero setback.


----------



## pigpen

*Gluing tubbies*

http://www.velocipedesalon.com/foru...ht-honey-ive-got-mastik-1-headache-10244.html


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker

Thanks!


----------



## stumiller

*Class Question*

Never raced cx so my license for this year is a 4. Race as a 2 in xc. Can I race as a 3 starting out or do I have to do all the requirements for upgrading in the 4's. Not trying to come off as a hard ass but I'm use to doing 2hr mtb races and have done a couple 60min practice cx races where my lap times stay consistent. It just seems like the 30mins that the 4's race would be not really a challenge plus I would rather race at a higher level than podium right now.


----------



## stumiller

Also is it proper etiquette to drag you rear wheel through quick downhill off camber turns. Coming from mtb background I know this is frowned upon because it destroys the trail, can lead to loss of control of speed and line, plus the risk of burping or flatting.


----------



## old_fuji

Are there any good tips on dismounting? Apparently, I do all my dismounting "backwards."


----------



## T0mi

Before upgrading anything, upgrade your skills. 

A guy on carbon bike with zipp 404 is useless if he doesn't know how to shoulder is bike correctly.


----------



## daethon

stumiller said:


> Never raced cx so my license for this year is a 4. Race as a 2 in xc. Can I race as a 3 starting out or do I have to do all the requirements for upgrading in the 4's. Not trying to come off as a hard ass but I'm use to doing 2hr mtb races and have done a couple 60min practice cx races where my lap times stay consistent. It just seems like the 30mins that the 4's race would be not really a challenge plus I would rather race at a higher level than podium right now.



Similar question here. Never raced before, the more I read about it and see videos the more excited I am and the more fun it looks like. But, how do you get started? Is there a NEWB category where I won't feel like I'm going to ruin someone else's fun? If not, how do you "build up" to a race?


----------



## Gripped

daethon said:


> Similar question here. Never raced before, the more I read about it and see videos the more excited I am and the more fun it looks like. But, how do you get started? Is there a NEWB category where I won't feel like I'm going to ruin someone else's fun? If not, how do you "build up" to a race?


Find out about local races in your area and what sanctioning body administers those races. Most folks in the US will be under USAC but Colorado and Oregon are different. Races will typically have a category that beginners should enter and offer one-day racing licenses in addition to the race fee.

I suggest learning the basics of the dismount/mount and porting your bike. Those are pretty easy skills to master. Look into whether there are skills clinics in your area -- perhaps asking at a shop that carries cyclocross bikes? You can also troll youtube for plenty of examples and teach yourself.

If you are worried about getting in someone's way, just line up in back. Chances are you will be more competent that at least some in your race.

Bottom line is to pin on that number and try it out.


----------



## daethon

@Gripped

Thanks! The next couple weekends I'll pick a park and just play with the remounts/dismounts. I tried working on them today but I was on a busy street and that was a little uncomfortable


----------



## cyklopath

*Here are some Cyclocross Skills videos. *


remounts - YouTube

Cyclocross : How to Properly Dismount and Remount - YouTube

Cyclocross Technique Lesson 1: Dismounts and remounts - YouTube

Cyclocross Technique Lesson 2: Cornering - YouTube

skills n drills week1 on Vimeo


----------



## foofighter

pigpen said:


> How To: Gluing CX Tubulars / Not tonight honey, I've got a Mastik 1 headache


why did he use base tape on the rim? isnt there basetape on the tubular already?


----------



## JSDavis82

great thread here. this is my first season cross racing and I can say that so far it seems like skills and tires are the most important things. Am I correct in that assumption?


----------



## cyklopath

JSDavis, IMO (worth about as much as the keystrokes it took to type this) Fitness and the ability to do short (45mins) redline efforts is the most important. Wrong tires can potentially lose the race for you, but without fitness thats a red herring. If two equally fit riders race, the one with skills (handling, mount/dismount) will be more likely to win.


----------



## JSDavis82

cyklopath said:


> JSDavis, IMO (worth about as much as the keystrokes it took to type this) Fitness and the ability to do short (45mins) redline efforts is the most important. Wrong tires can potentially lose the race for you, but without fitness thats a red herring. If two equally fit riders race, the one with skills (handling, mount/dismount) will be more likely to win.


Ha ha ha. It'll be interesting to see how my first race goes. I'm a noob with no RACE experience, but plenty of biking (and bike handling) experience. The interesting fact is that I'm a very fit person. I'm actually a personal fitness trainer. I'm skilled at high intensity intervals, have a large amount of muscle, and a well tuned kinesthetic sense, but we'll see how that translates to CX racing. ;-)

my welllllll-seasoned mtb/crit/road/cx race buddy says he thinks i'll have the ability to "ride above my head", but we'll see. it'll be an interesting first race. I'm a super-competitive person, but i'm content to start at the back and stay at the back for the first race, just to see how it goes....not sayin i won't enjoy if i'm flying past people....or getting dropped. ;-)


----------



## ringman

*Crank Questions*

So I am working on putting together a cross bike. I was planning on using a SRAM Force crank, double (53/39) and replacing the outer ring with a 46t chain ring, to make it a 46/39 setup. Does anybody see any issues with this? Providing I find a 130 BCD chainring to match the crank.

Second: crank arm length. 
I am 5'1l", and I spin a 172.5 crank on the road. Should I keep this the same for cross, or go up to 175mm for a little more leverage?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## cyclevt

ringman said:


> So I am working on putting together a cross bike. I was planning on using a SRAM Force crank, double (53/39) and replacing the outer ring with a 46t chain ring, to make it a 46/39 setup. Does anybody see any issues with this? Providing I find a 130 BCD chainring to match the crank.
> 
> Second: crank arm length.
> I am 5'1l", and I spin a 172.5 crank on the road. Should I keep this the same for cross, or go up to 175mm for a little more leverage?
> 
> Thanks for the input!


I run a SRAM Force compact with 46/38 and a 13/26 in back...

If you need a 172.5 crank, PM me.. will me you a great deal on a Truvativ Carbon Rouleur (no bb or rings)


----------



## derekvh

*posting bike for sale*

hey im new here and im sure im going to eat a can of s h it for asking for help on this thread but im trying to list my moots psyclo -x for sale and every time i hit submit it returns me back to the beginning - 

let the yelling at me begin

cheers

derek


----------



## Gripped

derekvh said:


> hey im new here and im sure im going to eat a can of s h it for asking for help on this thread but im trying to list


Are you trying to post it in the site classifieds? If so, then it should work fine. If you are just spamming the board, not cool.


----------



## derekvh

Gripped said:


> Are you trying to post it in the site classifieds? If so, then it should work fine. If you are just spamming the board, not cool.


Im very sorry that im not as cool and as awesome as you - i get great thrills from "spamming the board" that the classifieds section doesn't seem to be working - it gets my jollys going and makes me all excited - roadies are tools!!!!!!!!! you heard me


----------



## derekvh

I like that the roadies first move is to think someone is spamming them


----------



## haikalah

pigpen said:


> How To: Gluing CX Tubulars / Not tonight honey, I've got a Mastik 1 headache


Good stuff on gluing there, but that is tape method, which, if you search this forum, you will find many have abandoned as it supposedly near impossible to get tire off without destroying it.

My favorite gluing thread is here: The Art of Gluing Tubular Tires

I am disciple of wunlap togo -- see his posts on that thread.

Here's my biggest lesson regarding tubulars: GET A SPARE PAIR OF RIMS FOR STRETCHING YOUR GLUED TUBIES. I finally did what wunlap togo said to do. Last week I took tubies off wheels (rolled one), put on glue (few coats), then when they were dry, I struggled to get them on my new-to-me spare rims. (Tires had been off rims for only few days but already shrunk!!). But since the glue was dry, I did not make my usual mess when I glue tires. Today, I put another coat of glue on rims and almost like butter I was able to put the tires on. Soooo much easier when they are stretched out. If the foregoing does not make sense, ignore me and just do what wunlap says.

Wunlap is the man.

If you are going to do tubulars (and glue yourself), you MUST get a spare pair of rims for stretching. If you don't get the spare rims, you may instead get a hammer. Hit yourself ten times on the head with the hammer before you make a mess getting the tires on your rims. The process will feel much less painful after you have hit yourself on the head with a hammer.


----------



## camping biker

I am interested in trying CX racing locally. I want to build a klunker bike 1x1 or 1x # and stick with cheap mtn bike stuff. Are 26" mtb wheels illegal in most entry level races? I was thinking of running a flat-bar mtn bike with skinny tires and V's . I get it that fashion dictates you have carbon 700c, custom canti's, STI, and tubular tires no one has ever heard of, but I'm on a budget.


----------



## beaker

camping biker said:


> I am interested in trying CX racing locally. I want to build a klunker bike 1x1 or 1x # and stick with cheap mtn bike stuff. Are 26" mtb wheels illegal in most entry level races? I was thinking of running a flat-bar mtn bike with skinny tires and V's . I get it that fashion dictates you have carbon 700c, custom canti's, STI, and tubular tires no one has ever heard of, but I'm on a budget.


At the lower levels, the rules are pretty open about what you can and can't use. 26, 29, 700c are all just fine and plenty of folks start out on an mtb. The only no-no's are bar ends (can't have 'em) and sometimes fixed gears.


----------



## camping biker

That's what I thought. I don't plan on any "serious" racing (power tap training, paid coaches, italian clothing, or traveling across the country). I just want to bike hard at some local stuff and make some friends. I do most of my biking on mtb xc trails, but still like my road bike and like pulling my kid with the budget hybrid CX thing. That is why I don't really want to go bang it up or pound it into the mud just yet. If I really like CX racing or events I might sacrifice it or build a specific bike, but I need that one right now. Plus singlespeed and mud go together, seems to draw friendly people about anywhere.


----------



## socalbikenut

*Carbon vs Aluminum for CX*

My wife and I are jumping into Cyclocross this coming season and have started shopping for bikes. We have been looking around at a couple of different bike shops and are seriously considering the Stevens Carbon frame.

We are a bit concerned about the longevity for the carbon being used for cyclocross and have looked at some aluminum frames as well ,e.g Jamis.

*What has been the experience of carbon frames holding up the abuse of racing?*

We have road bikes (Specialized Tarmac) and mountain bikes (Ellsworth Truth & Evolve) currently and do the occasional triathlon.


----------



## ritabiker

*Disc brake conversion kits fr Brake Therapy*

I have an old cross bike that I want to convert to disc brakes....has anyone ever tried the conversion kits from Brake Therapy.com?


----------



## lucie

Does anyone have a BMC CX01 cycle cross bike they ride? how do you like it?


----------



## lucie

will a carbon fork make brake shudder worse because the carbon fiber is more flexible?


----------



## cyklopath

Lucie, do a search the BMC.

A carbon fork could make brake shudder worse if it was more flexible, but most carbon forks are actually stiffer.


----------



## CyclingVirtual

Interesting thread cheers


----------



## fiets

I have a MOTO Fantom CX cross bike and I am looking to make it into a comfortable commuter. 

It currently has the OEM tires Kenda Kwick Cross 700 x 30c. 

What do you guys suggest I put on for a better road handling for a 10 mile RT commute?

thanks


----------



## haikalah

fiets said:


> I have a MOTO Fantom CX cross bike and I am looking to make it into a comfortable commuter.
> 
> It currently has the OEM tires Kenda Kwick Cross 700 x 30c.
> 
> What do you guys suggest I put on for a better road handling for a 10 mile RT commute?
> 
> thanks


I think you are missing the spirit of commuting and over thinking it. Wear out the tires you have before thinking about replacing them.


----------



## cyklopath

Fiets, that is a great question for the Commuting forum. I'm sure they'll have some great info for you on your question. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/


Many people want to use Cyclocross bikes as Commuters. Cyclocross bikes are definitely very fun and very versatile bikes. However, this FAQ is about the sport of racing Cyclocross. No disrespect intended to those who want to use Cyclocross bikes as commuters, but the better forum to ask these questions is the Commuter Forum. You'll get answers from people that commute rather than people who race.


----------



## fiets

thank you for the quick reply. This was my initial thought, however, after reading that these tires are made primarily for cyclocross racing, I wanted to know whether it made sense to change to road tires.


----------



## RHud

I need some help. I am a mtb rider and love it. But I broke my neck a month ago and feel I need a safer ride. My neck will be fine. I love dirt and thrill of mountain biking. I love going fast and pushing the limits. I know I will do the same on a road bike. My question is I can build a cyclocross with same drive train as a road bike and still have a little fun in the dirt and keep up with the other road bikes. Are cyclocross bikes not made for distance or just a few pounds heavier? I have no experience on or with road or cyclocross bikes. I will be buying a bike in 6 months just trying to make understand what separate them.


----------



## AlliKat

RHud said:


> I need some help. I am a mtb rider and love it. But I broke my neck a month ago and feel I need a safer ride. My neck will be fine. I love dirt and thrill of mountain biking. I love going fast and pushing the limits. I know I will do the same on a road bike. My question is I can build a cyclocross with same drive train as a road bike and still have a little fun in the dirt and keep up with the other road bikes. Are cyclocross bikes not made for distance or just a few pounds heavier? I have no experience on or with road or cyclocross bikes. I will be buying a bike in 6 months just trying to make understand what separate them.


Good questions. Surprised no one answered already.

Cx bikes are usually built from a hybrid of mountain and road drivetrain. Often, you'll see mountain rear deraileur and cog set. And, you'll see a road crank but with lower gearing, maybe 46 for big ring (53 for road). The mountain rear deraileur just gives you enough range for the large cog set.

Cx bikes are built stronger. Weight of course is relative to price. The bigger difference is in geometry. Road bikes geometry is setup for efficiency and stability at speed. Cx bikes geometry is more nimble for the tight turns.

If you are looking for something you can use across disciplines, a Cx bike can be a good option. However, it will not make a good road race bike. You could road race on a Cx bike. It doesn't work well at all to run a road bike for Cx though. If you are going to build your Cx bike for Cx racing and as your road training bike, plan for gearing. Typical road gearing would be a 53/39 paired with 12/25 cogs. If you buy a second wheelset for road, you can mount the higher geared cogs on it and make a quick swap for road riding.


----------



## AFrizzledFry

Any suggestions for a 26" mountain bike tire for CX? I ride in Texas, so it is largely dry with loose corners. I haven't taken the plunge to buy a CX bike yet, but plan to after I get my 10 races and become a cat 3.


----------



## cyklopath

Frizzled, you really don't need special tires for CX if you're running a MTB in a local race. Most will allow a standard MTB with out bar ends. Narrow tires might lighten the load a bit, but you'd be much better served by spending time working on your dismounts and remounts.


----------



## AFrizzledFry

Cyklo,
Thanks for the reply! I did my first 2 races last weekend, and was pretty happy with how it went (26/38 on Sat, and 18/35 Sun). I did zero practicing, and didn't struggle too much with the dismounts/remounts (actually passed 3 people during them on Sun- though one of them dropped their chain!). Think my SPD cleats might need to be replaced- had a hard time clipping in on the right. Considering CB Candy 3s as well.

I've ridden my mountain bike exactly 3 times in the last 4 years- and 2 of those were the races last week, so I need to work on my cornering. I'm sure I was hemorrhaging time on the 90 and 180 degree turns. Need to great comfortable with taking the proper lines. Was thinking some cross specific tires might be a good idea- maybe I should just get out and ride the trails 

It was a great environment. Can't wait til my next race! My girlfriend is great at heckling- I think I've created a monster.

AFF


----------



## Erik_A

Custom Frame Builders List by State/Country ( by William w/ The Paceline: Custom Frame Builders List by State/Country - The Paceline Forum )

*Arizona*
Bohemian Bicycles Material-Steel
Coconino Cycles Material-Steel
Gilmour Bicycles Material-Steel/Aluminum/Titanium: Frames/Frame repair/Custom Painting
la Suprema Bikes Material-Steel/Stainless: Frames/Racks/Stems/Headbadges/Custom Paint
Rosene Bicycles 
Tsunami Bikes Material-Aluminum: Road/Track/Cross/29er/Tandems 

*Arkansas*
Meech Custom Bicycles Material-Fillet Brazed Steel: Cross/Road/SS/Mtb

*California*
Ahrens Bicycles Material-Tig Welded Steel/Aluminum: Road/Cross/MTB/Aluminum Components/Powdercoat
Bill Holland/Holland Cycles Material-Titanium-Carbon mix: Road
Black Cat Bicycles Material-Steel
Baylis Handmade Cycles Material-Lugged steel: Road/Track/Restoration
Broakland Bikes Material-Steel: Track/Fixed
Bruce Gordon Cycles Material-Custom Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Frames/Road/Touring/Racks/Panniers
Caletti Cycles Material-Steel/Titanium: Road/Cross/Mtb/Forks
Calfee Design Material-Carbon Fiber/Bamboo: Road/Cross/Mtb/Fixed Gear/Tandem/Touring/Carbon Repair
Castellano Designs Material-Aluminum: MTB/Ibis Repair
Cleaver Bikes Material-Tig/Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Track/Town/BMX/Cargo/Trailers/Frame Repair/Forks
Columbine Cycle Works Material-Ornate Lugged Steel
Concept Technology Material-Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Beam Bike/Tandem/Headbadge
Dan Cunningham Cycles
El Camino Fab Material-TIG Welded Steel/Titanium/Aluminum: 
Falconer Cycles
Frances Cycles Material-Steel: Road/Light tour/Randoneur/Fixed/Small haul/Cycletrucks.
Halekai
Hunter Cycles Material-TIG Welded/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Cross/Track/Cargo/Forks/Stems
Inglis & Retrotec Cycles Material-Lugged/Fillet/TIG Welded Steel: Road/Cyclocross/Mountain/Single Speed/29'er/650B/Full Suspension/Tandems/Townies/Track/Forks/Stems
Innerlight Cycles Material-Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Cross/Touring
John Cutter/Cutter Design Website under construction
Light House Cycles Steel
Litton Bikes
Mandaric Custom Bicycles Material-Lugged & TIG Welded Steel/Aluminum-Carbon Fiber Mix: Road/Cross 
Mikkelson Frames Material-TIG/Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Track/MTB/Tandem/Cross/Triathlon/Forks/Stems/Repair
Miles Bicycles 
Moth Attack Material-Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Track/Cross/Touring/Forks
Muse Cycles Material-TIG/Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/MTB/Track/Touring/Forks/Stems
NTP Custom Bikes/Nelson Titanium Products Material-Titanium: Road/MTB/29er/Commuter/Full Suspension
OS Bikes Material-Steel: MTB 29er only.
Otis Guy Cycles Material-Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/MTB/Stems
Peter Johnson Bicycles Material-Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Track/Forks/Stems
Raphael Cycles
Rebolledo Cycles Material-Lugged Steel: Road/Track/Cross/Randonneuse/Porteur/Forks/Frame repair
Rex Cycles by Steve Rex Material-TIG welded, Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel/Carbon Fiber: Road/Cross/MTB/Tandem/Frame Repair/Couplers
Rock Lobster Cycles Material-TIG/Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel, TIG Welded Aluminum: Road/MTB/Cross/Track/Tandem
Russ Denny Bicycles Material-Steel/Aluminum: Road/Cross/MTB/Track
Sadilah Cycles Material-Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Track/Cross/Touring/Forks/Custom Painting/Couplers
Sanner Cycles
Saso Custom Cycles Material-Lugged Steel: Road/Carrier/Cargo
Steve Potts Bicycles Material-Titanium: Road/Cross/MTB/Forks
Shawver Cycles Material-Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Cross/Forks
Silvacycles Material-Lugged/Fillet Brazed Steel: Randonneur/Club/Porter/MTB/Recumbent/Unicycles
Stinner Frameworks 
Soulcraft Material-TIG Welded Steel: Road/Cross/MTB/29er/650b/Single speed/Forks/Stems
Steelman Cycles
Sycip Bikes Material-Titanium/Carbon Fiber/Steel/Aluminum: Road/Track/MTB/29er/BMX/Full Suspension/Cruiser/Tandem/Forks/Handle bars/Powdercoating
Townsend Cycles Material-Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Cross/Track/Fixed Gear/Forks/Stems
Wantaframes Material-Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Track/Custom refinishing 
Ybarrola Bicycles Material-Lugged Steel: Road/Track/Single Speed/Forks/Stems

*Colorado*
Anvil Bikeworks Professional tools for the professional builder.
AMPierce Material-TIG welded Steel: MTB = 24",26er, 650b, 700c,29er
Black Sheep Material-Titanium, Steel, Aluminum: Road/Cross/MTB/Forks/Stems/Seat posts/Handlebars
Boo Bicycles Materials-Bamboo & Carbon Fiber: Road/Cross/29er/Fixed/Touring
Chris Kopp 
da Vinci Designs Materials-Aluminum, Carbon Fiber, Steel, & Titanium: Tandems-Road/MTB/Suspension, Single-Road/MTB/Cross/
DEAN Material-Titanium: Road/MTB/Cross/Track/Fixed/Trans Alp/City/Forks/Stems/Handlebars.
Funk Cycles Material-Titanium: Road/MTB Full Suspension/MTB Hardtail
Primus Mootry Material-Aluminum, Steel, Titanium: Road/Cross/Track/MTB/Time Trail/Commuter/Belt Drive
Gangl Custom Cycles
Gecko Cycles Material-Steel: MTB/Touring/Custom paint.
GroundUp Material-Aluminum, Steel, Titainium: Road/Track/MTB/BMX/Trials
Kent Eriksen Cycles Material-Titanium: Road/Cross/MTB/Tandem/Time Trial/Seat Posts
Nobilette Bicycles
Moots Material-Titanium: Road/Cross/MTB/Stems/Seat posts/Forks
Mosaic Performance Bicycles Material-Steel, Titanium: Road/Cross/MTB/Track.
Nice Bicycles Material-Steel, Titanium: Road/Track/MTB/Fixed/Commuter/SS/Cycletrucks.
Paketa Material-Magnesium: Tandem/Road/MTB/Belt Drive.
Rene Herse
Samara Cycles
Spot Brand Bicycles
Tiemeyer Cycles Material-Aluminum: Road/Track/Tandem/Time Trial/Triathlon.
Twenty2 Cycles Material-Titanium: Road/MTB/Fat bikes.
Victoria Cycles Material-Steel (Lugged&Fillet Brazed): Road/Track/Cross/MTB/Touring/Forks.
Wily Cycles
Yamaguchi Material-Steel (Lugged&Fillet Brazed): Road/Track/Cross/Fixed/Stems/Time Trial Bars/Frame Repairs/Frame Building Classes
Yipsan Material-Steel: Road/Cross/Randonnuer/MTB.
Zinn Cycles Material-Aluminum, Magnesium, Steel, Titanium: Road/Cross/Track/Triathlon/Stems/Forks/Cranks

*Connecticut*
Bowen Bicycle Works Material-Lugged Steel: Road/Touring/Forks
MSHI Bicycle Works/M.P. Klucha Cycles Material-Lugged Steel/Stainless Steel: Road/Track/Touring/Randonneuring/Forks/Headbadges/Custom paint options
J.P. Weigle Lugged Steel

*District of Columbia*
Threepenny Bikes Material-Carbon Fiber Lugged Bamboo: Road/City/Cruiser

*Florida*
Jonathan Greene Cycles 
Terraferma Cycles Materials-Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel/Carbon Fiber-Steel Mix: Road/Cross/Track/650b

*Georgia*
Snyder Cycles Material-TIG Welded Steel: Road/Cross/Track
Zukas Cycles Steel: Road/Cross/Fixed

*Idaho*
Alliance Bicycles Material-Steel, Stainless Steel, Titanium: Road/MTB/Forks/Stems.
Castle Frameworks 
Priority Cycles 
Thursday Bicycles Material-Steel: BMX/MTB/Cross/Utility/Adventure Touring.
Vibe Cycles 

*Illinois*
Humble Frameworks 
Method Bicycle

*Indiana*
Foresta Frames -Craig Ryan Material-Lugged Steel: Road
Shamrock Cycles -Tim O'Donnell Material-Fillet & Lugged Steel: Road/Cross/Mtb/Track/Full Suspension/Fixie
Roark Custom Titanium Bicycles Material-Titanium: Road/SS Couplers

*Iowa*
Tetcycles Aluminum, Steel: Road/Cross/Mtb/Track/Tandem/Triathlon/Touring/Trikes/SS

*Kentucky*
Alex Meade Bikeworks Material-Lugged & Fillet Steel: Road/Tandem/Touring/Fixie/SS
Don Walker Cycles Materials-Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Track/Cross/Tandem/SS

*Maine*
Aegis (Appears to be out of business)

*Maryland*
Bishop Bikes Material-Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Cross/Track/Randonneur/Stems
Clark Custom Cycles Material-Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Cross/Mtb/SS
Sandusky Cycle Works Material-TIG Welded Steel: Road/Cross/Mtb/SS

*Massachusetts*
A.n.t. Material-Steel: Basket bike/Truss roadster/Frame building classes
Budd Bike Works
Fire Fly Bicycles Material-Titanium,Stainless Steel: Road/Cross/Mtb/Seat Posts/Stems/Handle Bars/Custom Finish options
Geek House Bikes Material-TIG welded steel: Road/MTB/Cross/Touring/Fixed gear/Forks
Hot Tubes Material-Lugged, brazed steel: Road/Cross/Touring/Forks/Custom Paint/Frame Building Classes
Igleheart Custom Frames Material-TIG Welded Steel, Stainless Steel:Road/MTB/Cross, Fixed/Single Speed/Track/Forks/Frame repair
One-Off Handcycles Material-Steel: MTB Handcycles
Parlee Cycles Material- Carbon Fiber: Road/Cross/Track/Touring
Peter Mooney Cycles Material- Lugged Steel: Road/Cross/Randonneur/Touring/Track/Forks
Richard Sachs Cycles 
Royal H. Cycles Material- Lugged Steel: Commuter/Cross/Randonneur/Road/Single Speed/Time Trial/Track/Forks
Seven Cycles Material- Carbon Fiber, Steel, Titanium: Cross/MTB/Road/Tandem/Touring/Track/Forks/Stems/Seat posts/Handlebars
Zanconato Material-Lugged & Fillet Brazed Steel: Cross/Road/Forks/Stems

*Michigan*
616 Fabrication
Assenmacher Cycling
Doug Fattic
Helm Cycles
Quiring Cycles
VanLoozen Brothers Bicycles/Very Big Bike 

*Minnesota*
Anderson Custom Cycles
Appleman Bicycles
A-Train Cycles
Bob Brown Cycles
Chris Kvale Cycles
Clockwork Bikes
Curt Goodrich Bicycles
Pallas Athena Cycles
Peacock Groove
Vincent Dominguez Cycles
Wyganowski Frames 

*Montana*
Kirk Frameworks Steel: road/cross/ track/fixed gear/sport bikes/tandems
Strong Frames
Taylor Bicycles

*Nevada*
Della Santa Custom Frames

*New Hampshire*
Drummond Custom Cycles
Independent Fabrication
Ted Wojcik Custom Bicycles Material- Lugged & TIG welded Steel, Steel-Carbon Mix: Cross/MTB/Road/Track/Frame Repair/ SS Couplers

*New Jersey*
Bekes Wooden Bicycles 
Folk Engineered

*New Mexico*
Matthews Custom Cycles
Porter Bicycles

*New York*
Coast Cycles
Horse Cycles
K. Bedford Customs Steel/Titanium: Road/Track/Cross/Mtb/Touring
Rick Jones Bicycles
Serotta
Squarebuilt Bicycles
Vicious Cycles

*North Carolina*
Chuck Lathe (Closed shop?)
BREW Racing Frames
Kish Fabrication

*Ohio*
Bringheli Custom Frames
Cicli Polito
Franklin Frames
Groovy Cycleworks
Rustbelt Welding
Stanridge Speed

*Oklahoma*
Edoz Bicycles


*Oregon*
Ahearne Cycles
Alteredcycles
Argonaut Cycles
Arrow Racing
Belladonna Cycles
Beloved Cycles
Bike Friday
Capricorn Bicycles
CERNITZbike
Cielo by Chris King
CoMotion Cycles
Cycles Papillon
DeSalvo Custom Cycles
DiNucci Cycles
English Cycles
Esoteric Cycles
Hufnagel Cycles
Ira Ryan Cycles
Jeff Jones Bicycles
Jeff Lyon - Lyonsport
Joe Bike
Keith Anderson Cycles
Kesho Bicycles
Landshark Bicycles
L‘Ecu
Littleford Custom Bicycles
Love Machine Cycles
Lucky 13 Bikes
MAP (or M.A.P.) Bicycles
Marcroft Cycles
Metrofiets Custom Cargo Bikes
Milholland Bicycle Company
One Ghost Industries
Palmares Cycles
Pereira Cycles
Quixote Cycles
Realm Cycles
Renovo Hardwood Cycles
Signal Cycles
Sprout Cycles
Strawberry/Strawberry Bicycles/Terra Nova Cycles
Stites Design
Sweetpea Bicycles
Ti Cycles
Tonic Fabrication
Tsunehiro Cycles
UFB/Ultimate Folding Bike
Vanilla Bicycles
Vendetta Cycles
Vertigo Cycles
Vimana Cycle, builds Vimana, Cargofiets, Framebones, and Humblebees brands
Vulture Cycles
Warrington Cycles
Winter Bicycles Steel: Road/Track/Cross/MTB/Commuter
Wolfhound Cycles

*Pennsylvania*
Bilenky Cycle Works
Chris Wright Cycles
Dreesens Bicycles
Elite Bicycles Material-Aluminum/Aluminum-Carbon: Road/Triathlon/Cross/Track/MTB/SS
Engin Cycles
Hanford Cycles
H.H. Racing Group (Harry Havnoonian)
Hubcap Cycles
Maestro Frameworks 
Oswald Cycle Works
Quetzal Bicycles
Rich Adams Custom Bikes 
Spectrum Cycles

*Rhode Island*
Circle A Cycles
Chapman Cycles
Maeitta Cycling - Closing shop


*Tennessee*
Cysco Cycles 
Lynskey Performance

*Texas*
Alchemy Bicycles
Cameron Bicycle Co.
Crumpton Cycles
Daltex Handmade Bicycles
Gallus Handmade Bicycles
Hans Schneider Cycles
Hujsak Bicycles - Closed Shop
Icarus Frames Material-Fillet Brazed Steel: Road/Cross/Track/Touring/SS Couplers/Forks
KirkLee Bicycles
Majaco bicycles
Massengill Frames
Moyer Cycles
Violet Crown Cycles
Samurai Cycle Works/Annoura
Southwest Frameworks
True Fabrication Bicycles

*Utah*
Blaze Bicycles
Walkworks Custom Bicycles Material-TIG Welded Steel: Road/Cross/Track/MTB/29er/Full Suspension/Forks

*Vermont*
Cycles d’Autremont
Frank The Welder
Penguin Cycles

*Virginia*
Six Eleven Bicycle

*Washington*
Boxer Bicycles
Bushnell Cycle Design
Capital
Coho Bicycles
Curtlo Cycles
Cycles LaMoure
Davidson Handbuilt Bicycles
Donkelope Bikes
Elephant Bikes
Glenn Erickson Cycles
Hampsten/Tournesol Cycles
Rodriguez Cycles
Sizemore Bicycle
Stevenson Custom Cycles
Stoemper Bikes

*Wisconsin*
Banjo Bicycles
Desperado Cycles
Ellis Cycles
Gunnar Custom Frames
Sotherland Custom Bicycles
Waterford Custom Bicycles
ZR Cycles

*Australia*
Baum Cycles
Gellie Custom
Hillbrick Bicycles
Kumo Cycles
Llewellyn Bikes
Teschner Bikes

*Canada*
Cunningham Cycles - BC Material-Scandium-Carbon mix: Road/Track/Custom Paint
Cycles Golem - Quebec
De Kerf Innovations
Guru Cycles
Matt Chester
Naked Bicycles & Designs - BC
Star City Cycles (Alberta)
Steelwool Bicycle Co - Ontario
True North Cycles - Ontario

Winterborne Cycles - Ontario Now a training institute

*Ceska Republika:*
Festa Bicycles 

*Denmark*
Cyckelmagaren 

*Germany*
Agresti Racing
Holger Koch
Marschall Framework
Savine Cycles
Schauff Bikes
Wiesmann Bikes

*Japan*
Amanda
Amvna
Akamatsu
Arrow
Baramon
Bicicletta Noko
Bomber Pro
CHERUBIM
CS Cherubim 
Crafted 
CS Hirose
Cycles Grand Bois
Dobbats 
Elan
Emme Akka
Ganwell
Georama
Hirose
Iribe
Kajiwara
Kalavinka 
Kiyo Miyazawa 
Kusano
Level
Lightning
Makino
Matsuda
Matsunaga
Nakagawa Cycle Works
Nagasawa
Nambei
Norton
Ocean
Ohtaki
Ono
Panasonic
Pie
Quark
Raizin
Rap
Ravanello
River One
Shimazaki
Silk
Smith
Sunrise Cycles
Toei
Toyo
Zunow

*Italy*
Alan
Bressan Biciclette
Crisp Titanium
Daniele Marnati
Formigli Frames
Pavarin
Pegoretti Cicli
Pelizzoli World
Pitz! Cycles 
Sarto 
Simoncini
Somec
Vetta
Zullo 

*Netherlands*
le Cadre Bicycles
M-Gineering
Achielle Fabrieksfiets

*United Kingdom*
Argos Racing Cycles
Armstrong Cycles
Atlantic Cycles
Bardsley Cycles
BIKEFIX
Bob Jackson Cycles
Bristol Bicycle Workshop
Burls Bicycles
Chris Marshall Cycles
Cliff Shrub
Coombe Cycles
Corrado Custom Cycles
Curtis Bikes 
Cycles Maximus
Dave Yates Cycles
Demon Frameworks
Doug Pinkerton
Downland Cycles
Eddison Cycles
Ellis Briggs Cycles
Enigma
Feather Cycles
Hetchins Cycles
James Perkins
J.F. Wilson Cycles
Justin Burls
Ken baker cycles
Kevin Winter
Lee Cooper Cycles
Longstaff Cycles
Mercian Cycles
Michael Gray
Neill Orrell Cycles
Nimbus Cycles
Orange
Paulus Quiros Design
Pennine Cycles
Roberts Cycles
Robin Mather Cycles
Ron Cooper
Roman Road Cycles
Rotrax Cycles 
Roy Manser
Rourke Framesets
Shand Cycles
Sondec 
Steve Goff Frames
Taylor Bicycle Frames
Threadgold Cycles
Tony Greening
Trevor Jarvis Cycles
TT Design And Engineering LTD
Vernon Barker Cycles
Villiers-Velo
Witcomb Cycles - Closed
Woodrup Cycles

------------------

.... was just trying to be helpull - not realizing the length of the list so late at night when posted. I thought it was a great resource (obviously complied by William over a long period of time). I plan to check out some of the East Coast builders near Maryland. Mods can delete to just show link at top if preferred.


----------



## dapperdan

Ok so newbie cross questions here, I ride a Giant TCR ISP size M/L which has a 57cm TT, I have a saddle height of 81cm and a 110 stem, just curious as I would say i could ride a 57/58cm TT cross bike, set up basically like my roadie. Am I thinking correctly on this? Just would like to have a general idea in shopping for my first ride so I can be fairly close.......


----------



## tednugent

dapperdan said:


> Ok so newbie cross questions here, I ride a Giant TCR ISP size M/L which has a 57cm TT, I have a saddle height of 81cm and a 110 stem, just curious as I would say i could ride a 57/58cm TT cross bike, set up basically like my roadie. Am I thinking correctly on this? Just would like to have a general idea in shopping for my first ride so I can be fairly close.......


Pretty much what I did.... though my fit was slightly different, as my fit is slightly more upright.


----------



## dapperdan

So technically I would say a standard 56 TT would be a tad small, my mtn bike thinking would say standard 57cmish TT with a shorter stem would be a better route then shorter TT and longer stem? correct? 



tednugent said:


> Pretty much what I did.... though my fit was slightly different, as my fit is slightly more upright.


----------



## cyklopath

Dan, 1cm shorter on the seat tube is a good idea, but make sure to see how bad your toe overlap with the front wheel becomes when you shorten the top tube.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Dan*

I try to keep TTs essentially the same
maybe 1 cm shorter plus positive rise stem takes care of the rest
if bike has shorter TT I'll run a longer stem to achieve same thing
for example road: 56 TT 110 Stem with negative rise = cross 56 TT 100 stem positive rise
or 56 TT 110 Stem with negative rise = cross 55TT 110 stem positive rise

shorter stems make for quicker turning (great for racing) longer stems smooth out longer descents (gravel grinding)


----------



## Warpdatframe

socalbikenut said:


> My wife and I are jumping into Cyclocross this coming season and have started shopping for bikes. We have been looking around at a couple of different bike shops and are seriously considering the Stevens Carbon frame.
> 
> We are a bit concerned about the longevity for the carbon being used for cyclocross and have looked at some aluminum frames as well ,e.g Jamis.
> 
> *What has been the experience of carbon frames holding up the abuse of racing?*
> 
> We have road bikes (Specialized Tarmac) and mountain bikes (Ellsworth Truth & Evolve) currently and do the occasional triathlon.


Giant makes very good entry level cross bikes. I rode a $1000 giant cross bike until I was in elite but then I upgraded when the bike really started to hinder me. My advice would be to get an aluminium frame bike with 105 or apex and go from there.


----------



## dapperdan

I totally agree with the stem idea as I use the same idea on my mtb bike. Thanks for the info, looks like I should start browsing 56cm TT bikes as well, really opens options a bit more actually. I appreciate all the insights...


----------



## Andy STi

dapperdan said:


> I totally agree with the stem idea as I use the same idea on my mtb bike. Thanks for the info, looks like I should start browsing 56cm TT bikes as well, really opens options a bit more actually. I appreciate all the insights...


Other than Ridley, though, you may find you have too much drop on a frame size with a TT of 56/57. Many frames with TTs that length have head tubs that are in the 140-160mm range. With your seat hight of 81, that's a ton of drop on a cross bike. Maybe you're young and flexible though:thumbsup:

Good luck, I'm trying to find a frame right now too.


----------



## dapperdan

After tons of browsing I agree Andy, seems like to much drop...I think I'll stay in the 57/58 range and work with the stem angle. My new team ride Cinelli and I can get a pretty good deal on their frames, might go that route and build it up how I want it, plus side is I have time so I can even work a wheel build into the picture.


----------



## SunnyinCO

Looking for advise on base training for the CX season. I might though in one XC race in August. In CO, our season trypically starts in mid-september. How should someone be training now.
I'm a cat 4 but by placing a consistant 10'ish in most of my races in the second half of teh season, my goal is to place top 5 in the beginning and have the opportunity to cat up during the season.


----------



## JSDavis82

I'd be working on handling skills and overall cardiovascular fitness right now Sunny. Come Early August I'd start working on conditioning explosive accelerations (over and over and over again) and training at your AT. I once heard CX described as a "45 minute heart attack", and that's not far from the truth. Gotta train at that level a month or two out or you'll blow up in the earl season races.


----------



## MShaw

JSDavis82 said:


> I'd be working on handling skills and overall cardiovascular fitness right now Sunny. Come Early August I'd start working on conditioning explosive accelerations (over and over and over again) and training at your AT. I once heard CX described as a "45 minute heart attack", and that's not far from the truth. Gotta train at that level a month or two out or you'll blow up in the earl season races.


You need to plan when you *really* want to be fast and work backwards 12-ish weeks and start then. Aka follow Joe Friel's advice on peaking and insert some of the Carmichael 'Time Crunched Cyclist' workouts for speedwork. That's what I'm planning anyway.

You *may* be able to mini-peak for the beginning of the season and then have another peak at the end, but you'd have to plan that pretty carefully.

If you have a choice of riding road or riding gravel, pick the gravel. Helps with power, handling, and helps tune your equipment needs

HTH

M


----------

